# Kayos Has Cancer



## Kayos and Havoc

Anal gland adenocarcinoma. 

We found a mass on her back end when cleaning her up after a diarrhea episode on Monday so perhaps we got this early. The needle biopsy results just came back late yesterday afternoon so we have not had much time to do much other than talk about it. 

We will see an oncologist and have an ultrasound done to see if the cancer is anywhere else. This is for me.

We will not treat this with anything other than palliative care. If Kayos were a year or two younger we would fight this aggressively. But she will be 12 years and 9 months on Sunday. She has HD and ED and is already having difficulty getting up and down sometimes. She would have been gone already if we had not replaced her right hip 7 years ago. She is wearing a harness to help us help her. We were already aware we would probably lose her soon. So we are not going to put an old lady through surgery and all the other stuff. It would be too hard to recover for her, if she recovered at all. 

Kayos is my heart dog, I would love to fight a great fight with her and beat this but it would be to her detriment. It will be really hard to let her go.


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry, I hope the vet has good news regarding treatment or a good management plan if not. Hugs to you in this hard time


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this.

What a beautiful girl!

If it were my dog, I'd be doing the same as you. You gave her a wonderful life.

Moms


----------



## dogma13

So sorry for you and your girl,you've already been through so much


----------



## MishkasMom

Oh I'm so sorry for you and Kayos, hope her days will be painless and happy


----------



## Kyleigh

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for the horrible news. 

I don't know a lot about your story with Kayos, but 12 years is a long time for most GSD's (but in reality, it's just never long enough!)


----------



## Traveler's Mom

This is so sad. I am so very sorry for you and I am confident you will do what's best for your beautiful heart dog. You can take comfort knowing your little girl has loved you and loved her life with you.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## GypsyGhost

I'm so sorry to hear this. I also would be making the same choice you are. I have a non-GSD cancer dog in palliative care. Sometimes doing no treatment is really the kindest option, especially for the older dogs. I wish peace for you during this difficult time.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Kathy I am so sorry to hear this. I know you will care for her and I wish you as much time as possible.Take care.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Oh no!!!!  I'm so sorry.  Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Carolina I know you lost Sam recently and they were pretty close in age, just about 9 months apart I think. My gut told me then - time is short for my girly. And it is. I hope we make it to her 13th on Jan 20. 

Kyleigh, I will post Kayos story soon. It is a fun one!


----------



## Magwart

I'm so sorry. 

Please order a copy of The Dog Cancer Survival Guide (hopefully to arrive before your oncology appt), by Drs. Dressler and Ettinger. It's written by a vet oncologist and a holistic vet, with contrasting view points, side-by-side on the page. For me, it was a huge help to go into my dog's oncology appointments having already read, so that I could have an in-depth conversation about our options with the oncologist -- including a home-cooked diet to slow it down, supplements (mushrooms), and palliative radiation (which can give some dogs a half a year of pain-free life, for some cancers). 

The book also has a lot of suggestions about self-care for YOU during this hard end-of-life journey. Some of the suggestions about little activities to do with the dog are precious and wonderful. Digesting the book made me feel less helpless during this sad time.

One last suggestion: bring a pet portrait photographer (or good friend who is great with a camera) to your home for one last set of pictures of the two of you together, before your dog starts any procedures. A good friend did that for me the week of our diagnosis...really, really special pictures to me.


----------



## newlie

So very, very sorry. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## NancyJ

So sad to hear this but so glad you have a calm rational approach to ensuring her best interests are kept to the front.


----------



## Jenny720

So sorry to hear this. One day at a time.


----------



## katieliz

I am so sorry. We're big believers in palliative care here too. Take care.


----------



## wolfy dog

I wish you and her the best. You had her for many, many years, hope that gives some comfort. I would do the same. It is awful to lose your heart dog.


----------



## jschrest

I'm so sorry for the both of you. She is a beautiful girl. The idea of portraits sounds like an amazing idea to me as well. My thoughts and prayers go out to you both.


----------



## Nikitta

I hope for the best for you. She is gorgeous. /hugs


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm so sorry Kathy.  

Sucks to see our babies get old and sick. I know when I decided to not amputate Keeta's leg for pretty much all the same reasons you are choosing to not treat Kayos, doing NOTHING was hard! But when it was time to let her go, I felt that I had made the right decision for her.


----------



## LaRen616

I am so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

So sorry you have to deal with this. Sending hugs and prayers!


----------



## kelbonc

Such sad news. I am so sorry. Thoughts and prayers for you and Kayos.


----------



## ozzymama

I am so sorry Kathy, something told me to read here tonight, normally I avoid this place. I just lost Ozzy at 11 years 1 month, all I can say, I am here for you, if you need something, pm me. I am so sorry, it is so freaking hard, peace does come, but it's a long fight to get there. Love you and Kayos, may the next few days bring you peace with what has to be done.


----------



## onyx'girl

Thinking of you while you go through this. Kayos will feel your love and devotion, that is what is important.


----------



## yuriy

Sorry to hear. Gorgeous dog.


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Sending hugs, pets and prayers. I lost my beautiful girl to this not to long ago.


----------



## ksotto333

I'm so sorry, she looks beautiful and well loved.


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Dunkirk

Kathy, I'm so very sorry to read this. You have the courage to enjoy the rest of your time with your beautiful dog, and to mourn later.


----------



## charger

Very sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## osito23

I'm very sorry


----------



## McWeagle

I'm so sorry to hear this. Take good care of your girl. I know you'll make the best choices for her care.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry to hear this  Hang in there..


----------



## wyoung2153

Kathy, I am so sorry to read this. Sending lots of love and prayers your guys way. :hugs:


----------



## DnP

Kathy, I know I posted on FB, but wanted to send you hugs here and while I know doing nothing isn't easy, it's what works for you Kayos. Zooming positive thoughts that she's sees that 13th birthday on January 20!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

This is what I posted on facebook last night. Our time with this sweet dog is coming to a close. Even the oncologist said she was such a love. She is.


---------------------------------------------------------

Cancer stinks. 
Kayos and I just got home from seeing the oncologist in Tulsa. She had an ultrasound and X-rays to determine if her cancer had spread. 
It has. It is very aggressive. She may have 2 months. 
...In consult with the Doctor our decision to not treat was affirmed. To treat this would require excision of the primary mass as well as the affected lymph nodes. Then would require chemotherapy. In a dog that is already starting to have some quality of life concerns, this would be fruitless and cruel.
We love Kayos and if we could turn the clock back we would. Her days are short and we love her enough to let her go when she is ready.


----------



## Lobo dog

I am so sorry for what you are going through with your sweet girl







It's hard to imagine loosing something that has been such a big part of your life for so many years. I have yet to have my heart dog and for yours to be in this condition has got to be heartbreaking as it is when any of them have to go. You have given her nothing but love and a great life and you are now giving her a respectful and selfless end. I hope you get many more days and laughter with her before you have to say goodbye. Live moment by moment, you and Kayos are on my heart


----------



## lorihd

so very sorry to read this, "HUGS",


----------



## Springbrz

So sorry to hear this. :hug:


----------



## KZoppa

I'm sorry to see this. Losing a lot of dogs to cancer this year it seems. Sending prayers.


----------



## arycrest

Keeping you and Kayos in my prayers.


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm really sad to hear about your girl. Having just lost my heart dog two months ago, I know how this feels. I hope you have a lot more time with her.


----------



## MythicMut

I am so very sorry to hear this. I've lost two to hemangiosarcoma in the past 21 months. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## SusiQ

I'm so sorry - just lost my Raven in May - it sucks, but you are doing what's best for HER. Hugs!


----------



## Lilie

May Kayos and her family find the next few months full of good memories that make her final transition less painful. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Thanks everyone. So far she is doing well. Hope it continues for a while yet.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I have not updated this in many months. 

According to the vets Kayos should have been long gone by now. But I am happy to report that Kayos is still doing very well. I was "cautiously optimistic" that she would see Christmas. She did indeed. She wore her jingle bells, played with her new toys and even played with my sister in laws 7 month old ACD. 

She walked a mile with my hubby and I yesterday, slow, but she was happy to be out with us. I believe she will make her 13th birthday in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## NancyJ

Hoping for continued joy in being alive and being alive with you.


----------



## astrovan2487

So glad to hear Kayos is still with you and doing alright considering the circumstances. I hope she has a great birthday in the next few weeks, me and Pasta will be thinking of you guys!


----------



## gsdheeler

Great to hear your girl is hangin in there. Lookin forward to hearing about her birthday party.


----------



## sitstay

Oh, Kathy! I just saw this thread and was saddened to hear of her illness. But I was so happy to read that she is still with you and having a good quality of life.
Sheilah


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

That is so awesome. She must be getting very close to her birthday now. Next week? Please post B-day pictures.


----------

